# what is CookBook Reviews?



## kuldeep (Mar 1, 2011)

tell


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Cookbook Reviews is a forum where Cheftalk members can discuss cookbooks and other books related to culinary matters. Open a few of the threads and you'll see that discussions range across the spectrum, from discussing the pros and cons of a specific book, to searching for types of books.

This is different from formal reviews, which all members can also write, if they like. Just go through the process of finding the book page (almost all food-oriented books handled by Amazon have their own page), click where it says "write a review," and go to it. If you look at the right-hand column on this page you'll see a couple of member-written reviews.

Different, too, are the featured reviews written by our staff of book reviewers. Currently there are about a dozen of them, and we're always looking for additional talent. These are the reviews you see highlighted in the carousel on top of the home page.

I have the great priviledge of being the reviews editor. If you like to join us, contact me directly ([email protected]) and I'll send you the details.


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

I am a professional cookbook/food book reviewer and I review some eight a month for various review sites.

. We only review brand new books, often before they hit the market. Unfortunately, reviews are brief, limited to 200 words but that gives you a pretty good idea whether a book is worth investing on and crowding your already full cookbook shelf.

Edited to remove spam.

Ishbel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Other than bragging about your job, Gerdosh, I fail to see how your post has any relevance to the OPs question.

Self-promotion is one thing. But it should at least be germane to the discussion at hand. Or do you think the dozen-odd folks who write full reviews for Cheftalk should use this space to promote themselves too?

BTW, the link you provided doesn't work.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's a place where the members ask for suggestions for particular styles of cookbooks, or some members post up reviews of cookbooks they own or borrowed.

Occasionally, e-book spammers come along to spam the forum or others will copy and paste blurbs about their books/blogs/websites. These are usually violations of the user agreement and get deleted and the abusing member gets banned.


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

Actually I have no interest promoting myself (I have nothing to promote). I posted three links in my reply where cookbooks are reviewed (among many other book genres) for general interest but, sadly, they were deleted as spam. So my posting became irrelevant.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just my thoughts, take it with a grain of salt.

I'm a little uncomfortable with this thread.

There was editing.

There was talk of banishm  .

There were accusations.

I personally wish someone would close this thread. So it could started over.

There is really no reason for Dr. Erdosh to self promote here at ChefTalk. He is very accomplished.

I personally own a few of books and I really enjoy them. Tried and True recipes is worth owning.

His catering books (sorry I can't remember the title) are very informative especially for someone going into business.

You will find his books about African American kitchens is in our public school libraries.

There was no intention to promote here, only inform.

I may be way off base, If I have this poster totally confused with someone else, please delete. or let me know

Panini


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was speaking in the general sense. I didn't edit anything in here. I've deleted a lot of e-book, blog and other spam from this particular forum though not this thread.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I understand.

Like I said, take it with a grain of salt.

To be honest, I recognized the name a couple of months ago and could'nt place it.

I did not see what was deleted. I don't really care.

I was a little taken back while reading. I had the opportinity to re-review the guideline last

week. It mentions there can be no selling/promoting products. I understood it as not trying to generate business or income.

I did not recall it saying that anything about posting references to blogs and websites. I see this done all the time in the forums.

I actually think it approves this in the agreement.

I also did not recall anything about self promotion. That's also abundant in the forums.

I mean no harm. The agreement says I am free to disagree. So here I am/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We've allowed it once a member has shown they're a committed contributing member. Links like that will get deleted from a newcomer's posts until then, Generally between 10-20 substantive posts. Spammers don't have that patience. Usually just a few posts with links and they're gone.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OK,

I'm cool with everything. I don't know what was deleted. I don't know if there was a breach of the agreement or spam.

I got involved where I should'nt have. I will absolutely leave it alone after this post.

I've actually held my toungue. The only guideline or rule that I viewed  as broken was the

one referencing being rude. It would make me unhappy to see any member go away for something t.

speaking in general


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You all didn't see it as it went straight to the spam filters, but there was a Slovenian just  now spamming a pizza ebook on the site. Happens all the time....


----------



## zburgerdude (Nov 14, 2010)

So are we gonna continue to beat our chests or is someone actually gonna post a cookbook review?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What's holding you up, BurgerDude? Surely you've read a cookbook that you found particularly good or bad? Or one that tripped your trigger for some reason.

Post away!


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow!  I didn't mean to create such an uproar. But honestly, I meant strictly to inform giving three links to three book review magazine that are given away FREE. So really, there is nothing to promote.

My apologies!


----------



## zburgerdude (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually I was looking forward to reading some. I am NOT a chef, just someone who likes to cook and eat good food. Heck my idea of aestetically pleasing food would be more than 1 colored bean in my chili. Of course the flavor has to be there.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

First off, BurgerDude, you don't have to be a Chef to have an opinion of cookbook, or to raise a discussion of them. Our membership runs the gamut, from at-home tyros to top rated professionals. So don't let the idea that your "just" a home cook deter you.

Other than that, just start working your way through the various threads on this forum. Lots and lots of reviews, summaries, and opinions.

For more formal reviews, check out the carousel on the home page, and the listings of recent activity. Numerous book reviews appear there, including those from our staff of reviewers.

In short, if you're looking for discussions about cookbooks, there is no lack of them.


----------

